# Turface



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Hi all,
Has anyone used Turface clay in their planted tanks?
If so where did you buy it? I've been looking everywhere for it and can't find it.
Thanks!


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

You can usually get it at places like John Deere, either Turface or Soilmaster (there are other names) but essentially just lawn aerator. You can also get very similar results from STS (Safe-T-Sorb) found at Napa or TSC, Home hardware as well has a brand; just if going other than Turface route; make sure you know which ones are best. I don't know product/sku numbers at the moment.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## Jeepcarpenter (Sep 29, 2018)

You are very welcome. Give me a shout if youhave any other questions. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishmommy3 (Jan 9, 2017)

I actually found it at a landscaping company called SiteOne.
$24 a bag.


----------

